# Unhealthy looking kittens for sale on Preloved



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking through kitten adverts came across this one. These kittens don't look healthy to me, they look like they have a problem with their eyes. The picture of the ginger one on its own, the area it's sitting in looks filthy

Preloved | stunning array of coloured kittens for sale in Chelmsford, Essex


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

That made me sad... They certainly look unhealthy and the room they are in is horrible! And also - are they kept in a hutch???


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww I wish I hadn't looked at that


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Just enlarged the pics the conditions are squalid !!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Bloody hell! They look dreadful! And the advertiser has the gall to boast about how tiny and cute they are - probably undernourished and full of fleas and worms. Several of them obviously have eye infections, and they all look listless and dreadfully unhappy. 

I notice there's no picture of mammycat - I bet she's a wreck.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

I wish I hadn't looked at that as well


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

"they were born on the 12th july and although they are now 8wks they are still tiny just as their mum is she is a small boned cat the babies sit in the palm of your hand"

Bulls**t


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Those poor cats - The conditions they live in look awful! They all look slightly poorly  O dear I wonder what will happen to them and their mum. Bet no spaying!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no poor babies  They look like they are living in a small wooden box! Not good having their litter tray right next to the food bowls and so filthy too. If I lived near I would go and buy the lot just to get them out of there!!
Em


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Have reported it. Probably wont help, they will still be sitting in crap!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Poor little babies! I wish I hadn't look at that. They are in dreadful condition.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

rose said:


> Have reported it. Probably wont help, they will still be sitting in crap!


How do you report it?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

wind1 said:


> How do you report it?


There is a little tiny report flag on the right of the advert - I have just found it. I am going to report it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_omg !!!!! those poor kittens, they do look very sickly, and the living conditions look disgusting, ...._


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Awful. I've sent a link to their local Cats Protection to see if they can do anything to help the kittens. Even if they give the owners a free neutering voucher it will help.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Buttons1 said:


> Awful. I've sent a link to their local Cats Protection to see if they can do anything to help the kittens. Even if they give the owners a free neutering voucher it will help.


Lets hope the Local Cp sees the link before the site take it down. Could you copy the photos and the owners info and send it just in case?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh god, wish I hadnt looked at those pictures, poor babys, looks like poo is everywhere.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have reported it now too. What happens when it is reported, does the advert just get removed or is the poster given reasons why it has been removed?


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Lets hope the Local Cp sees the link before the site take it down. Could you copy the photos and the owners info and send it just in case?


I don't think it shows their contact details. You have to contact them via a contact sheet. I will double check though


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably just taken down.

I made a massive spiel about how disgusting their living conditions looked and how they looked ill. If people cared they would report it, but something tells me no one will be bothered  *sigh*


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I have just reported it and contacted the Local Cat Protection too and informed them.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've saved the photos and phone number just in case the advert is pulled.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Simply awful defo a issue going on with the eyes,and look at the mess they are living in.SHOCKING.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

REPORTED :nonod:


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Thinking about it - CP may not be able to do anything only RSPCA have that sort of power.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've contacted them before when I saw a pregnant cat being advertised for free and they said that they were full but would contact the advertiser to make them aware of other local shelters. I guess it may be less easy to do that as they want money for them.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> I've contacted them before when I saw a pregnant cat being advertised for free and they said that they were full but would contact the advertiser to make them aware of other local shelters. I guess it may be less easy to do that as they want money for them.


CP I mean, not the RSPCA


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I've reported it, too. It's disgusting. Anyone paying for one of these is getting sixty quid's worth of instant heartbreak (plus whatever their vet bills end up at)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

The advert is still up, they are not more than 6weeks old, if that, they must be feeding them the cheapest crap if they are 9 weeks old as they are bloody tiny  I think they are in a outside hutch type place, covered is crap and food, looks like a few eye problems as well     

A lovely array of colours, sint how I would advertise them, poor bloody babies much be freezing, as for 'small boned' and 'fitting in the palm of your hand'  So she also lets her tiny girl have kittens? Don't care who she mates to 

Makes me so sick it really bloody does, those poor babies :nonod: Not even got a blanket to sit on, I am actually crying here, I wonder if anyone can get their address so we can report them? Im not a member so cant send them a message :crying:


Cant stop thinking about this advert, anyone fancy sending them a message try and get their address? So we can report them?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> The advert is still up, they are not more than 6weeks old, if that, they must be feeding them the cheapest crap if they are 9 weeks old as they are bloody tiny  *I think they are in a outside hutch type place*, covered is crap and food, looks like a few eye problems as well
> 
> A lovely array of colours, sint how I would advertise them, poor bloody babies much be freezing, as for 'small boned' and 'fitting in the palm of your hand'  So she also lets her tiny girl have kittens? Don't care who she mates to
> 
> ...


i agree, it looks like a rabbit hutch or similar. poor babies. wonder how many litters the mom has had


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Just heartbreaking. Maybe if they get enough reports something will happen. These poor babies. It is no life for them


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't normally go looking at kittens for sale adverts but have had a look. Those poor babies the owner/breeder what ever they want to call themselves should be ashamed.

Ive reported them too, poor little buggers.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Unless you're a member you cannot contact them, if you could google their phone number you would probably find a whole load of adverts over the last months! They couldn't even be bothered to lift the kittens out of the filth and onto a clean area to take a photograph to try and get them homes!


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

Alisa25 said:


> That made me sad... They certainly look unhealthy and the room they are in is horrible! And also - are they kept in a hutch???


That's exactly what I thought !!! Looks like some kind of hutch.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

rose said:


> Unless you're a member you cannot contact them, if you could google their phone number you would probably find a whole load of adverts over the last months! They couldn't even be bothered to lift the kittens out of the filth and onto a clean area to take a photograph to try and get them homes!


ive googled the phone number and there seems to be a few ads for rabbits aswell


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I googled 'stunning array chelmsford' and up popped the same kittens on pets4homes. The pictures on there are even worse, one has a filthy litter tray in the shot. How can anyone keep kittens in these conditions and then advertise the fact as well??


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Those poor little babies  what a poor start to life


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

She sells baby rabbits  I think the kittens are in an old rabbit hutch!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I have reported the add on pets for home too.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have emailed the seller and said how ill and thin the kittens look and how bad their living conditions are. I advised her to get in touch with the CP and hand them and their mother over for urgent vet treatment. Makes me sick.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

wind1 said:


> I googled 'stunning array chelmsford' and up popped the same kittens on pets4homes. The pictures on there are even worse, one has a filthy litter tray in the shot. How can anyone keep kittens in these conditions and then advertise the fact as well??


ive reported this ad as well!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

rose said:


> I have emailed the seller and said how ill and thin the kittens look and how bad their living conditions are. I advised her to get in touch with the CP and hand them and their mother over for urgent vet treatment. Makes me sick.


Good on you rose - she will probably ignore it tho thinking you don't know what you're talking about  but hopefully she will have her head screwed on.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Had a reply straight away! I quote

"how about u mind ur own fxxxing business and get ur self a life"

I put the xxx in!

Her email address started suelovesherkids!!!!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Advert is now closed


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Disgusting, poor little babies.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

rose said:


> Had a reply straight away! I quote
> 
> "how about u mind ur own fxxxing business and get ur self a life"
> 
> ...


Yep pretty much the response I was expecting, those poor kittens  They do not deserve this.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I reported it, went to click again & it had been archived.

She sounds like an awful person


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

They are still for sale on pets4homes poor babies.  what a filthy hovel they are living in  

Viv xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

vivien said:


> They are still for sale on pets4homes poor babies.  what a filthy hovel they are living in
> 
> Viv xx


The contact details have been pulled on there, but I found her email easy enough & sent her a polite message...........


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

rose said:


> Had a reply straight away! I quote
> 
> "how about u mind ur own fxxxing business and get ur self a life"
> 
> ...


ut:ut::yikes::yikes:

Well i hope her kids dont sit in Sh1t .... What a disgusting creature she sounds ... anyhoo the Ad is gone ..... But do you ever wonder , what becomes of the poor things , when we have these ad's pulled ..... For me it does not bear thinking about  I guess it continues , never ending kitten breeding , illness , death even ... sold to god knows who , and for what purpose ...... You really could go insane .... I fear there is no easy solution


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> The contact details have been pulled on there, but I found her email easy enough & sent her a polite message...........


As polite as her reply to rose I hope!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mum to Missy said:


> As polite as her reply to rose I hope!


I went for the 'I think you need to take these kittens to the vet' approach, with some info on the Animal Welfare Act 2006 & the legal requirement for her to get them treated. I also mentioned that she could find herself taken to the small claims court for treatment costs of the sick cats by their new owners, although I'm not sure if they could take her, I'm not too familiar with the intricacies of it


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I wasn't rude (!) basically said the conditions they were in were bad and they looked ill. Suggested she gave them and their mother up for vet treatment.
Didn't need a genius to see that! They were advertised a week ago originally.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rose said:


> I wasn't rude (!) basically said the conditions they were in were bad and they looked ill. Suggested she gave them and their mother up for vet treatment.
> Didn't need a genius to see that! They were advertised a week ago originally.


She was though, hit a raw nerve obviously


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

no one manage to get her address before the adverts were closed.. That way we could have reported her, now they are taken down we cant contact her as a kitten buyer  I would of emailed her on Pets4homes, but I cant now.

They looked even worse on the P4H site, poor little things, must be bloody freezing, Im surprised they are making it through this weather, wish I could lock her up in a bloody hutch, where was the mum? :nonod:

googled her email and number loads of rabbit adverts :nonod:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Someone could get her address from the rabbit adverts I suppose.


----------



## SmittenKitten (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw the advert earlier but was too busy to post on this thread.

Those kittens probably have cat flu or chlamydia. I'm currently going through this with Oscar who appeared healthy when I bought him but developed sticky eyes the next day and has eventually led to a respiratory illness.

It breaks my heart daily to see him looking ill, not to mention the vets bills which are at £150 to date and still climbing as he is on a treatment which will take a month to complete at £40 a week. Plus all the time taken to administer eye drops and give tablets whilst trying to avoid the other two getting to the 'dosed' food. And to top it all off, Poppy has now started with the same illness so my heartbreak starts all over again.

All this whilst I am meant to be enjoying finally having cats that I have wanted for years. It has tainted my first month and I feel such anger at myself for not realising I was dealing with a BYB and of course at the breeders themselves.

That woman is just seeing £ signs. If only she knew the true cost to the cats and future owners  But scum like that don't care anyway, evidenced by the rely she gave to good honest advice emailed to her. I don't know how to do an angry emoticon but I am mad!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

rose said:


> Someone could get her address from the rabbit adverts I suppose.


This is her rabbit advert:

stunning purebred dutch babies | Chelmsford, Essex | Pets4Homes


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

ive had a reply from preloved saying that they are investigating and if necessary will pass on the RSPCA.

I don't live in hope there but at least its a start


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> ive had a reply from preloved saying that they are investigating and if necessary will pass on the RSPCA.
> 
> I don't live in hope there but at least its a start


wasit the same as this one iv had...

Thank you for bringing this to our attention.

It can sometimes be difficult to assess the welfare of an animal based upon a photographs which can be misleading. However, I'd like to pass this on to our investigation team. They will be able to look at this further in light of your comments and do a full review of the activity on this person's account.

It may be that they will not be able to take immediate action based on the information we have but we do take this very seriously and will act wherever we can. In some cases where there are concerns for an animal's welfare, we might pass these on to the RSPCA who have the powers to investigate fully and take action if necessary.

I can assure you that we will not disclose any details about the person that has made the complaint.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor kittens and mum cat, hopefully they'll all be ok


----------



## loftybloke (Aug 17, 2013)

wind1 said:


> I googled 'stunning array chelmsford' and up popped the same kittens on pets4homes. The pictures on there are even worse, one has a filthy litter tray in the shot. How can anyone keep kittens in these conditions and then advertise the fact as well??


I reported from here too. It's heartbreaking


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I got this e-mail from preloved. Hopefully if enough people have complained they will take action.


Thank you for bringing this to our attention.

It can sometimes be difficult to assess the welfare of an animal based upon a photographs which can be misleading. However, I'd like to pass this on to our investigation team. They will be able to look at this further in light of your comments and do a full review of the activity on this person's account.

It may be that they will not be able to take immediate action based on the information we have but we do take this very seriously and will act wherever we can. In some cases where there are concerns for an animal's welfare, we might pass these on to the RSPCA who have the powers to investigate fully and take action if necessary.

I can assure you that we will not disclose any details about the person that has made the complaint.

Regards
Michelle
Preloved Classifieds
Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds
Experience the Joy of Second Hand


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> wasit the same as this one iv had...
> 
> Thank you for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> ...


Ive just had this same email sent to me too....Also I heard back from their local Cat Protection they said they would look into it. Fingers xd they do.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I've sent an e-mail asking to go and see her bunnies, and suggesting a day and time. I'll let you know if I get an address.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> wasit the same as this one iv had...
> 
> Thank you for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> ...


oh yes the standard reply that im sure everyone would get!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sharon_gurney said:


> oh yes the standard reply that im sure everyone would get!


Yep, got one too.

Also a rude reply from the lovely 'lady' herself, telling me it was none of anyone's effing business where she kept her cats.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Yep, got one too.
> 
> Also a rude reply from the lovely 'lady' herself, telling me it was none of anyone's effing business where she kept her cats.


Oh my i would keep that email that shows she doesnt care.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Yep, got one too.
> 
> Also a rude reply from the lovely 'lady' herself, telling me it was none of anyone's effing business where she kept her cats.


there are times when I could quite easily knock some peoples blocks off!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Yep, got one too.
> 
> Also a rude reply from the lovely 'lady' herself, telling me it was none of anyone's effing business where she kept her cats.


That says it all really doesnt it...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rose said:


> Someone could get her address from the rabbit adverts I suppose.


The adverts I see were 3 years old!



Buttons1 said:


> This is her rabbit advert:
> 
> stunning purebred dutch babies | Chelmsford, Essex | Pets4Homes


Ok email sent, will see what happens! Poor babies


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

Cats Protection just emailed me, they said they cannot visit unless they are invited.

They have given me an RSPCA number to ring and told me to inform them.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Kyria said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *Cats Protection just emailed me, they said they cannot visit unless they are invited.*
> 
> They have given me an RSPCA number to ring and told me to inform them.


lol I can just see her inviting them over?! :confused5: :mad2: stupidest thing I have ever heard?? :confused5:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol I can just see her inviting them over?! :confused5: :mad2: stupidest thing I have ever heard?? :confused5:


absolutely ridiculous... and what will the rspca do - probably nothing


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

The advert has gone so I dont know what to do now.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I wish we could get an address - those of us with male dogs could take them round and get them to pee on her house above the damp course. Hahahahaha.

Seriously though - don't know what we could do, but it would just be nice to know.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

stunning purebred dutch babies | Chelmsford, Essex | Pets4Homes

Ths is her advert, it is only 1 day old so could contact her to view these. I can't as she has my email address about the kittens.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good on you all for taking action! Sadly I don't hold out much hope of the RSPCA doing anything  I reported a neglect case to them last year and they did sweet FA. Probably wasn't a glamorous enough case that would get them in the papers 
Em


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I emailed Cats Protection back to say they have taken down the kitten advert so I cant now inform RSPCA.

They said this sounds good as it looks like she has been reported and the kittens have been helped!!:frown2:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

If someone emailed about a baby rabbit, they would get the address to go and view the buns.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

rose said:


> If someone emailed about a baby rabbit, they would get the address to go and view the buns.


I just emailed her. Lets see what she says.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

This is heartbreaking, those poor, poor babies, oh i hope something can be done for them  and as for this vile woman, well the less i say about what i hope is done to her the better :cursing:

I reported the ad on pets4homes, unsure whether we should all bombard the rspca into taking action or just see whats happened now theyve been involved?


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have contacted the RSPCA using the online contact form. I have the saved photos in case they need them. I have sent them her phone number. You can see her address from the map on the rabbit advert, but not the house number. I have sent them a link to this. Just waiting to hear back. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

She has 6 current adverts for various rabbits. TBH they look ok


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I got that same email from preloved too..... Hope someone somewhere cares enough to do something.

No response from pets4 homes tho!


----------



## congenialhen (Sep 15, 2013)

Poor little things, their eyes looked terrible.

i don't know why those sites allow pets to be advertised. i'd never buy through them. so many unscrupulous breeders.

hope you all have some luck, though i'm not holding my breath either. seems like no one can do anything anymore!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Omg ... Poor things .... I wish I lived in that area cos I would be knocking on her door


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I emailed her about a rabbit earlier today posted on the last page about it, no reply as of yet


----------



## hayleyhitchcock (May 8, 2013)

If you look on google maps it looks like council housing to me - I bet she's probably making money on the sly!
I'm not putting down council housing but I can just picture the type of family they probably are!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

hayleyhitchcock said:


> If you look on google maps it looks like council housing to me - I bet she's probably making money on the sly!
> I'm not putting down council housing but I can just picture the type of family they probably are!


Whoah ..... it is not so cut and dried as that ...... Should never judge a book by it's cover ...... Plenty of A$$holes live in respectable housing , posh areas etc


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I havent heard anything back from her.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just had a call from the RSPCA after I sent the photos. They would really like a house number, but I don't have one. They aren't allowed to pose as a rabbit buyer to get it. I'm not sure if I can receive private messages but if anyone has the house number are they able to try to get it to me somehow. Thanks


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> Just had a call from the RSPCA after I sent the photos. They would really like a house number, but I don't have one. They aren't allowed to pose as a rabbit buyer to get it. I'm not sure if I can receive private messages but if anyone has the house number are they able to try to get it to me somehow. Thanks


cant they contact preloved and get the info?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes I bet if they contacted pre loved or pets4homes highlighted that they got several complaints they want to investigate. It should be what the websites are doing themselves!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Let's hope they do. They seemed VERY keen to find out the address. So frustrating.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Yep, got one too.
> 
> Also a rude reply from the lovely 'lady' herself, telling me it was none of anyone's effing business where she kept her cats.


Better forward that email to CP and the advertizing sites. It is additional proof that they don't care sh*t about their pets, even if it isn't direct proof of neglect.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I hope RSPCA use their head on this one. 

Buttons - perhaps you could forward them the email from the woman from pre loved? Think we all got one from someone called MIchelle.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she didn't reply to my email about her bunnies, prob knows its fake due to all the emails going at once, I wouldn't know how to get her address??


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

if the rspca are involved then surely where ever this person posted online would have to by law disclose any info given and if they cant well shame on them, no one should be allowed to advertise pets for sale without address in info to be kept confidential unless a matter of urgency. i havent seen pics but from what i ve heard so far it needs investigating


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have her name in her email. If someone has her road address surely we can find her house number?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I seen the name of the street from google maps on the bunny ad.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi rose i would give any info to the rspca ,they should be able to trace it leagally or get police involved as it is a crime to neglect animals, surley they can do this from ip addresses, well if they think its important enough,
dont people have to give all their address info when they post on the site to be able to sell in the first place , 
if preloved have it they are not allowed to give it out ,
but the rspca can demand it if they suspect abuse , so hopefully they have already been round there


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have just looked at her rabbit adverts and the details have been removed


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I remember the street name the pointer was on...

If the bunny Ad is the same as the kitten one... I mean.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Keep an eye on Gumtree...
I bet whe will be advertizing there next.....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Apparently the RSPCA have been round, this was in my inbox this morning



> oh dear u really are a sad individual have u nothing better to do, had a lovely man round today from rspca my god imagine the surprised look on his face when he saw how well, happy, friendly and well taken care of my kittens when they had had a complaint of neglect but he wasn't suprised as rspca are aware of small minded people wasting their time his name was steve if ever you feel the need to waste their time again was saying if all pets were taken as good care of as mine were would make his job a lot easier now you feel free to carry on e mailing me as you haven't got much of a life but be aware i wont be reading anymore you send as i have more important things to do like maybe watch a fly crawl up the wall or i don't know anything would be better than having to talk to you


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Well, apparently she was forewarned by our attention and cledaned up the mess before they arrived.
Next time, we'd better not draw attention to our interest when we suspect neglect, but call in the RSPCA straight away, so they will see the REAL state of affairs....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Dont know how they managed to cover up the conjunctivitis up (thats what it looked like to me from the pics) ..who knows what she was actually advised by them thats just her word on the matter.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sure it can't have been as straight forward as that. The RSPCA aren't stupid. I'm sure they have seen a few cover up jobs in their time.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG!!!!! did the RSPCA not see the disgusting photos and wonder why they were all cleaned up ? ! What a waste of time, the kittens are probably back in the rabbit hutch now.................................


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

rose said:


> OMG!!!!! did the RSPCA not see the disgusting photos and wonder why they were all cleaned up ? ! What a waste of time, the kittens are probably back in the rabbit hutch now.................................


You only know her account of what the RSPCA said. Presumably they have seen the photos on the original advert?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

No idea if they saw the photos, but if she could hoodwink them so can thousands of others, just like the polish couple who murdered their little boy


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

They probably saw they had food & water, that's all the inspectors seem to check for 

You'd think the '5 freedoms' would all be thoroughly investigated in cases like this.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Were the pictures from preloved or pets4homes forwarded to the RSPCA. The photo is still on pets4homes, could that be forwarded to them? Surely they can see from that the kittens are not in good health, or at least weren't when the ad was put on


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wind1 said:


> Were the pictures from preloved or pets4homes forwarded to the RSPCA. The photo is still on pets4homes, could that be forwarded to them? Surely they can see from that the kittens are not in good health, or at least weren't when the ad was put on


save the pic quickly then.


----------



## congenialhen (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd be sending that email back with punctuation added in red. but that's just me.

I'm no expert at all, but I would have run in the other direction from those kittens the way they looked. It's hard to understand why the RSPCA didn't see the runny eyes, but obviously 'she' (don't think it deserves recognition as a human) had cleaned up. I suppose the RSPCA can only go by what they see on the day. Hopefully they'll keep her on file and check back again?

well done for all your effort everyone, even if it's hitting a dead end.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Apparently the RSPCA have been round, this was in my inbox this morning


what a sad individual she is,i hope those flies shes watching arent near those kittens or rabbits , i ve seen what fly strike looks like , hopefully she has cleaned her act up and she has learned something from this


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> They probably saw they had food & water, that's all the inspectors seem to check for
> .


It's the same over here. They have no problem with bullying, harassing and taking away healthy animals from some, while leaving others in appalling conditions.

I called them for my sisters neighbours dogs who were skin and bones, they came, saw there was food on the ground (food we'd thrown over) so that was acceptable.
The dogs were later removed and put into a decent home, but not by the RSPCA.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I really dont believe half of what she said about the RSPCA, especially the part about if everyone was like her blah blah blah..what aload of rubbish.

Just hope those little kittens are ok


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

why not take her email and forward that on to RSPCA?


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

I just wanted to say that I have also reported her to the RSPCA, and heard back today from Steven who told me that he visited on Tuesday and all the kittens were fine, and he is sure he saw all the animals. I then repeated to him what I had written in my initial report, that in the pictures the kittens look clearly ill, look like they are being kept in a rabbit hutch, and have filth all around them. He said that he had not looked at the photographs (!!!!) and said he didn't have access to them. I told him I had posted the links to all the listings I had found in my report, and if he looked at any of them he would see what I saw - that they are in very poor health. For all I know the photographs are old and the kittens are now recovered, who knows, but I repeated that the kittens in the photos are clearly unhealthy and he really needs to look at the photos! He indicated that he would have a look.

I can't believe none of them have looked at the photos in the links!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I emailed the photos to the RSPCA a few days ago and had a call soon after from someone sounding very concerned, saying he really needed the house number. Maybe that wasn't Steven and they ended up sending someone different who hadn't actually seen the photos. I'm amazed they can't do anything based on the photos alone though, even if they look ok when they visit.


----------



## xMarishax (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree with the not being able to go off the photos being quite shocking. If they are clearly linked to the person who has been reported by you, surely that's enough! That in my opinion is similar to having a picture of someone harming a vulnerable person but the police saying "well when we went to see them they didn't look like they had any injuries or anything". Because animals can't talk it's so much harder to get people to realise 
I didn't see any of the pics but hope this person gets hit big time by Karma. xx


----------



## xMarishax (Sep 4, 2013)

Just found this.... are these the same ones? 
Preloved | beautiful litter of kittens for sale in Chelmsford, Essex


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I think they may be the same litter. I remember her advert mentioning a tabby with a ginger nose. They certainly look in better condition, eyes look better. Look like they are in a plastic tub now!!!

Top white and tabby still looks like it's got a funny eye.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

It definitely is the same ones, I recognise the tabby and white one. I agree about the eye. She probably put that one outside for the home visit


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

The one on the bottom left's eye looks dodgy too, but better than it was before. The last photo looks like the rabbit hutch again


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

There's a few new looking ones and some missing! I swear there was a tortie one there. Don't recognise the black an white. Hummmm from hutch to a cage it seems.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The last pic is the same hutch with the same feeding bowls.
The first pic looks like a pet carrier with the top taken off.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Definitely the same kittens but they still don't look very healthy. I can't believe an RSPCA Inspector would not see there is a problem with their eyes.


----------



## congenialhen (Sep 15, 2013)

oh the poor little things. i hope they find new homes with people who are able to care for them properly, but i doubt the woman will be particularly discerning about who she gives them to and i don't hold out hope for a happy ending for all


----------

